# Combat Maps



## Talysian (Jun 7, 2009)

I just noticed that the map download for WOTBS #1 is missing several encounters has anyone done these up yet? I believe I have them resized right but I can't figure out how to snap a grid on to them. Once Done I'd gladly share what i have if anyone can recommend how to snap a grid over a picture.

_Tal


----------



## Morrus (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm assuming you're looking at the downlaod for the 3.5 version, because we haven't done them for the 4E version yet!

We will get them out for free for each adventure; unfortunately, one member of our team has just suffered a very serious personal tragedy, which may affect the timing of such things.


----------



## Talysian (Jun 7, 2009)

No worries Hopefully everything turns out for him. In the meantime I'll keep searching for a way to put a grid over what I've done! As always you guys are just fast on the response!


----------



## talwynor (Jun 14, 2009)

*to grid or not to grid*

Actually, I'm looking for just the opoosite.  In the spirit of "it cant hurt to ask", is it possible to get the encounter maps without a grid (not instead of, but in addition to)?  They dont have to be 1" scale. I, along with quite a few others it seems, am running the campaign online.  With many of the vtt's the battlemaps have grids snapped on by the programs we use.  Unfortunately, the grids never align with the maps themselves and leads to confusion for placement.  If it was the case that the gridless maps are available with the developers and could be posted in a zip file, that would be a dream!

Any chance?


----------



## Gorok (Jun 14, 2009)

talwynor said:


> Actually, I'm looking for just the opoosite.  In the spirit of "it cant hurt to ask", is it possible to get the encounter maps without a grid (not instead of, but in addition to)?  They dont have to be 1" scale. I, along with quite a few others it seems, am running the campaign online.  With many of the vtt's the battlemaps have grids snapped on by the programs we use.  Unfortunately, the grids never align with the maps themselves and leads to confusion for placement.  If it was the case that the gridless maps are available with the developers and could be posted in a zip file, that would be a dream!
> 
> Any chance?




I second that request...please?


----------



## Zinovia (Jun 14, 2009)

I'd love to request these as well, if it's possible.  My group uses hex grids, just to be difficult.  (actually, I really prefer them, and we have our big Chessex mat back from our Rolemaster days).  For more complex encounters, I have been making battle maps with Illustrator and overlying a hex grid, but it's really hard to remove the square grid from an existing map.  Most of the time I just draw things on the mat, forsaking the pretty pictures.  

Thanks!


----------

